# Carmy IPO Obedience 8/20/14



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm visiting family in NY so I brought Carmy to visit the club we used to belong to. She hasn't worked on this field since she was a puppy, so I was really happy with her (collarless) performance overall. Trial season is coming up very soon!
https://vimeo.com/103974260

Baby Boaz got to come and do some puppy races as well 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154472415740627&set=vb.830440626&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! I've been away and haven't seen Carmy in a while 

After you throw the dumbbell and step behind the dog, what is the rationale for that?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Yay! I've been away and haven't seen Carmy in a while
> 
> After you throw the dumbbell and step behind the dog, what is the rationale for that?


She would hover when I threw the dumbbell, but if she was corrected for it, I lose the speed. So I tell her sit and throw it and step back for her to be able to realize that sit means sit wherever she is, and don't have to add more conflict to the basic position if she is corrected after I step away.  kinda seems to be working for her at least lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful as always....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Vimeo deleted the link because of the song, so I'm reposting the correct youtube link


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice work! How old is she? You going for the 1 this fall, or you trying for 1, 2, 3?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Nice work! How old is she? You going for the 1 this fall, or you trying for 1, 2, 3?


Thanks! She's just about 20 months now. Aiming for the 3, but we'll take it as it comes. I'm lucky that we have a lot of trials in my region in the fall.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks! She's just about 20 months now. Aiming for the 3, but we'll take it as it comes. I'm lucky that we have a lot of trials in my region in the fall.


Yeah, that's awesome! Good luck when the time comes!!!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

Gatordog,

That video just made me experience such joy. Carma is wonderful! You have done such a great job, inspires me to do so much better!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you both


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Katos took the words out of my mouth! You're an inspiration! Come to NC and teach me?! lol. You two look great together! Can't wait to see more of Carma. Good luck to you both!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It is beautiful to watch... what do they say "poetry in motion"


----------

